# [HELP] Signing themes for the market?



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Could someone post a guide on how to sign themes for the market? I could not find one and it would be very helpful. Thanks!


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

http://developer.android.com/guide/publishing/app-signing.html

everything you need for Android apps can be found on their developer pages


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

I thought you can't use eclipse for cm7 themes...


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

You can't... You will have to create a key and then use jar signer to sign the apk


----------



## Annex (Jun 24, 2011)

You can now, I have a eclipse template to make CM7 themes. pm me for the eclipse project and I'll send it... You will still need to have a keystore for signing.


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

How did you get one functional with Eclipse? You should share with general public.. people would love you


----------



## nmiltner (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes, please share this template. It would make everyone's life just a little easier


----------

